
Idea to paying customers in 7 weeks: how we did it - ColinWright
http://blog.bufferapp.com/idea-to-paying-customers-in-7-weeks-how-we-did-it
======
divtxt
He refers to "November Startup Sprint" here on HN. I would love to see regular
posts like that for launch & feedback.

The current convention seems to be _"Show HN: my app"_ posts, but I'm worried
about missing interesting posts and/or repetitive posts when an app is
updated.

How about a monthly/weekly post for apps - similar to _"Who's hiring..."_ \-
to show off apps/updates & get feedback?

(Also, the november discussions have a <http://startupmonth.org/> site which
seems to be down. Was there not enough traffic?)

~~~
ryanwaggoner
We built <http://21times.org> to help the November Startup Sprint folks with
info and tracking progress, and had about 1500 people signup. (This was an
early proof of concept for our startup <http://DailyPath.com>)

~~~
divtxt
This is great for motivation during a heads-down sprint.

What I'm looking for is slightly different: a place to show off when done and
get/give feedback.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
That's coming as part of DailyPath.

~~~
divtxt
Registered! Not sure if it's what I was looking for, but it looks interesting
for many things!

------
smartfastartup
Back when you did the initial validation with the first two MVP's, did you
measure clickthrough rate? If so, how did it compare with the 4% conversion in
the real product? (we're looking at ways to design MVP's to predict actual
market performance.)

------
miketempleton
Appreciate you sharing your missteps and successes. It's also awesome to see
the lean startup process in action rather than just hear people talk about it.
Congrats!

------
idlewords
500 customers and a 4% conversion rate - so does that mean 20 paying customers
total?

~~~
LeonW
Hi, yep, at that time, when we had 500 users, that meant 20 paying customers.
:)

Right now, we stand at over 25,000 and a similar conversion :)

